# Enabling Tipping



## Wsrider (Jan 3, 2018)

I did my first ride this morning. The gentleman said I haven’t enabled tipping in the app. How do I enable tipping? I couldn’t find on settings or profile
Thanks


----------



## jgeis (Nov 30, 2015)

Wsrider said:


> I did my first ride this morning. The gentleman said I haven't enabled tipping in the app. How do I enable tipping? I couldn't find on settings or profile
> Thanks


Tipping is not something you can enable, it's always active so long as your passenger has the latest version of the app (well, at this point their app could be a bit out of date but w/e). Your passenger couldn't tip because their version of the app was too old.

Or they were just lying to get out of leaving a tip.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

jgeis said:


> Tipping is not something you can enable, it's always active so long as your passenger has the latest version of the app (well, at this point their app could be a bit out of date but w/e). Your passenger couldn't tip because their version of the app was too old.
> 
> Or they were just lying to get out of leaving a tip.


This is not true. When tipping first came in Uber sent me an email as a driver to enable it. I guess their was a decline button some drivers may have accidentally pressed.

And a week ago I took 2 Uber's, to and from a pub. One of the trips said the driver had not enabled tipping. I tried to tell him to enable it but he didn't seem to understand what I was saying. Left cash anyway, don't always have it so he got lucky.

I've heard a couple ways to enable tipping if you missed it on the first go. Not sure if they actually work or were just stories.

1: I believe you need to first sign out of the app (not just close it), then delete it. Then reinstall and sign back in. It may then give you the option.
2: I've heard their may be an option if you log into the Uber website dashboard.
3: barring those 2, send an email request to Uber about it. They can enable it on their end if we can't find a button.


----------

